# Can send emails but not receive them



## Len Polson (Jul 23, 2009)

Newly installed XP operating system with service pack 3 & 2009 Norton
internet security

Can send emails but cannot recieve emails.



I do not know if this report that appears repeatedly has any baring on the problem?
Norton history report states:

Unused port blocking has blocked comunications inbound TCP connection

Remote address local service is .. (computer IP address, port www-http (80))


----------



## clyde123 (Apr 10, 2008)

Are you using a webmail system ?
Disable the Norton and see if that makes any difference.


----------



## Ericunicast (Aug 23, 2006)

Ultimate suggestion, remove Norton Internet Security (too many false positives).

-or- learn the firewall section of it. It is called a 'two-way' firewall, even though all firewalls are two-ways, in and out. By default any software or hardware firewall let's all traffic out and no traffic in. Obviously we need to look at the 'in' section.

Open up the firewall settings and Allow ports for POP or SMTP (whichever you use) into the computer.


----------

